# Tried unscented Oxyclean washing bottles



## jswordy (May 21, 2012)

Well, I finally tried some unscented Oxyclean and results were uneven compared to just a plain old water soak. I let the bottles soak overnight. Some labels did come off, but I thought a lot more would fall off than did, and many of even the cheapo wine labels had to be scraped off. I'd say maybe 5 fell off from a 30-bottle batch.

It did seem to help in getting the glue off the bottles once the labels were off. 

I note that the stuff makes the bottles very slick. Broke my first-ever bottle in the cleaning process. Slipped right out of my hand. Is that bad luck?

I now am about halfway to having the 120 or so bottles I will need for the strawberry wine through their first cleaning. Plenty of time to get these prepped. I like to do 24-30 at a time and just plunk away at it until I have what I need for whatever run I'm going to make.


----------



## robie (May 21, 2012)

jswordy said:


> Well, I finally tried some unscented Oxyclean and results were uneven compared to just a plain old water soak. I let the bottles soak overnight. Some labels did come off, but I thought a lot more would fall off than did, and many of even the cheapo wine labels had to be scraped off. I'd say maybe 5 fell off from a 30-bottle batch.
> 
> It did seem to help in getting the glue off the bottles once the labels were off.
> 
> ...



Gotta watch soaking in oxyclean too long. It can create a film that is very hard to get off.

I started off using Desolv-It to dissolve the glue, but I ran out of the bottle I bought 5 years ago. When I bought a fresh bottle, I noticed right away the formula had changed (price goes up, quality goes down!). It just won't fully dissolve the glue now.


----------



## jswordy (May 21, 2012)

robie said:


> Gotta watch soaking in oxyclean too long. It can create a film that is very hard to get off.
> 
> I started off using Desolv-It to dissolve the glue, but I ran out of the bottle I bought 5 years ago. When I bought a fresh bottle, I noticed right away the formula had changed (price goes up, quality goes down!). It just won't fully dissolve the glue now.


 
Inside of the bottles were pure water, only the outside soaked. I will wash again in One Step before they get filled.


----------



## olusteebus (May 21, 2012)

jswordy said:


> I note that the stuff makes the bottles very slick. Broke my first-ever bottle in the cleaning process. Slipped right out of my hand. Is that bad luck?



Only if it was full of wine. 

I have used oxiclean and let it soak overnight. Then I took a piece of wood (1x2) and scraped off the labels. No problems at all. 

I then took a skotch brite "scrunge" pad (red or black) that I got from an auto paint supply house. You can get them here or at several places I am sure. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GAZ75W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

That really cleans them up.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 21, 2012)

Jim, that is the same process as I use. I also use the green Scotch Brite Pad that can be bought at any grocery store during the final rinse to ensure all glue and bits of paper are off. You are absolutely right about being slick. This is when the Buon Vino spray wand comes in handy. After pulling the plug on the sink I rinse all the bottles and the sides of the sink off with this. Thats takes all the slipperyness away. Then I go over each bottle with the scotch brite under slow running hot water as I empty the bottle.


----------



## robie (May 22, 2012)

jswordy said:


> Inside of the bottles were pure water, only the outside soaked. I will wash again in One Step before they get filled.



That works! 

Since the DESOLV-IT no longer does the job, I am going to have to try another technique. I am getting ready to do some serious bottling, so I'll try the oxiclean and scotch brite pad to see how it works for me. I've been doing it the other way for a long time, though, and hate it doesn't work well anymore.


----------



## joeswine (May 22, 2012)

*soak time*

I find that if you let the chemicals do the work over a short period of time ,you can do 24at a time in a two week period with little to know effort ,but you have to let IT soak,WITH WHAT EVER YOUR USING AS A CLEANER (IN MY CASE B-BRITE OR ONE STEP ,AND A 1/2 GLASS OF BLEACH TO A 15 GALLON CONTAINER OF WATER,THIS NOT ONLY DIS EFFECTS, IT HELPS CUT THOUGHT THE HEAVIER GLUED LABELS,LET TIME DO THE WORK FOR YOU,..........


----------



## Julie (May 22, 2012)

robie said:


> That works!
> 
> Since the DESOLV-IT no longer does the job, I am going to have to try another technique. I am getting ready to do some serious bottling, so I'll try the oxiclean and scotch brite pad to see how it works for me. I've been doing it the other way for a long time, though, and hate it doesn't work well anymore.



How about Goo Gone?


----------



## joeswine (May 22, 2012)

*Not helpfull*

Chemical eradicating glue removers are to harsh to be used around food containers,unless you have a way afterward of disinfectant and sanitizing,you'll never be sure you got it perfectly removed from the bottles inside or out,sotchbrite pads are the way to go with a little help from comet cleanser if required ,sometimes the very stiff glue will not come of ,that's the time not to waist to much effort and dis-guard...


----------



## robie (May 22, 2012)

Julie said:


> How about Goo Gone?



I haven't tried that one, Julie. I'm glad you mentioned it; I'll give it a try before I switch techniques. The DESOLV-IT really used to work well. I would scrap off the label, then spray the bottle with it. In 15 minutes I could rinse with warm water and all the glue was gone leaving nothing but a shiny clean bottle. Not any more!


----------



## Julie (May 22, 2012)

robie said:


> I haven't tried that one, Julie. I'm glad you mentioned it; I'll give it a try before I switch techniques. The DESOLV-IT really used to work well. I would scrap off the label, then spray the bottle with it. In 15 minutes I could rinse with warm water and all the glue was gone leaving nothing but a shiny clean bottle. Not any more!



Goo Gone is pretty much the same as the DeSolv-It


----------



## cpfan (May 22, 2012)

Julie said:


> How about Goo Gone?


I use peanut butter. Once most of the label is gone (usually scraped off), and only that stupid glue remains, rub peanut butter into the glue. *Leave overnight.* (Don't omit the wait, at least three people have complained that it didn't work, and none waited overnight.) Then I use a small nail brush (got mine from Lee Valley Tools) to remove the peanut butter and glue residue.

Steve


----------



## jswordy (May 22, 2012)

I just use lighter fluid or VM&P (naptha) to get rid of petroleum based glue. Put some on a rag and it does the trick. Cheap, especially the VM&P.

Some of these sealed labels, I think they made them never to come off in humidity or moisture. The Oxyclean never touched them. The paper was still dry underneath, after soaking 18 hours. I still had to scrape them off with a razor blade.

This difficulty of removing commercial labels is why I like milk to affix my paper labels. Finish a bottle, run water in it to swish it out, run water on the label for a second, and peel it right off. Nearly ready to refill. Takes no time at all, so I can move right to uncorking the next one!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 22, 2012)

jswordy said:


> Some of these sealed labels, I think they made them never to come off in humidity or moisture. The Oxyclean never touched them. The paper was still dry underneath, after soaking 18 hours. I still had to scrape them off with a razor blade.


 Jim you can usually peel the plastic off after being in hot water for 30 minutes. You're right though, until you do the paper backing will never get wet. I bet those labels aren't cheap for the winery either.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 23, 2012)

In order to get the adhesive off , I have used lacquear thinner.
NOTE: DO NOT USE INDOORS AS IT IS VERY FLAMMABLE !!
LET RAGS AIR DRY OUTSIDE PRIOR TO THROWING THEM IN THE GARBAGE

yes I know the caps were on - it is very important step not to miss


----------



## WildBill (May 24, 2012)

I only do 3 to 10 bottles at a time when people give them to me. Many labels will peel off glue and all if you fill the bottle with very hot water and let it sit til the bottle warms up. Start along an edge with a razor blade and peel gently. I find this to be a time saver for me because I am not cleaning up little bits of paper and glue residue. I may change my tune when I start the 55 bottles my neighbor just dropped off.....


----------



## Arne (May 24, 2012)

I have found that not all, but some of the glues come off fairly easy with a couple different brands of hand cleaner. Put a little on a dish cloth and a little rubbing and the bottle comes clean. It doesn't get all the glues off, but most of em will come clean. I believe I have used GoJOe and Lava hand cleaners. Arne.


----------

